# Filter berechnen



## Andreas Gaisbauer (24. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

wie werden eigentlich die Farbwerte bei verschiedenen Filtern / Blendmodi berechnet? Beispiel: Ich habe im Photoshop einen Layer mit einem RGB(213,226,247)-farbigen Rechteck - darüber liegt ein zweiter Layer mit der gleichen Farbe. Der Blendingmode ist "Linear Burn". Die Stelle an der sich die beiden Rechtecke überlappen hat dadurch die Farbe RGB(171,197,239) - wie berechnet sich diese Farbe? Und wie berechnen sich die anderen Blendmodi?

bye
Andreas


----------



## Neurodeamon (31. Mai 2006)

Ich erinnere mich mal etwas darüber gelesen zu haben. Ich glaube es war im O'reilly
*»Photoshop Blending Modes Cookbook for Digital Photographers«*

Im web fand ich aber auch diese Seite, wo die Blend Modes auch genauer erklärt werden:
http://epaperpress.com/psphoto/index.html


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (31. Mai 2006)

Vielen Dank - werd ich mir mal genauer anschauen


----------

